# Alpharetta Open 2016 (Milton, GA)



## 4Chan (Nov 15, 2015)

Maddox Riddick and Nicolas Sanchez are organizing a competition in April 23rd, 2016 to raise funds for a cancer charity, 1million4anna!

We'd like to see you come out! 
We are planning to host events which aren't generally held at the past Georgia competitions so people may have the chance to explore new events! 

CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/AlpharettaOpen2016/index.php
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=AlpharettaOpen2016

Registration Fee: $25

Main Events*:
2x2 (2 rounds)
3x3 (2 rounds)
3x3 with Feet
3x3 Blindfolded
6x6
Square-1
Clock
_*per organizer instructions, there will be no competitor limit_


Tentative Events:
Another 3x3 Round

Location: 
Hopewell Middle School
13060 Cogburn Rd
Milton, GA 30004


Delegate: Chris Tran
Organizers: Maddox Riddick and Nicolas Sanchez


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2015)

gj charity
gj organizers
gj location
gj competitor limit
only problem: no pyra ;-;
oh well, it'll still be fun 
If I can come ofc


----------



## Aussie (Nov 15, 2015)

YESS! This seems like the perfect competition! All the events I compete in, and I might even try out Feet if I practice a little bit more. This is like the second closest competition to my home since I started cubing, so I really hope I'll be able to come!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 15, 2015)

Props to Maddox and Nicholas for raising awareness for this illness. Also, gj for having 6x6 so Aussie can potentially come


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome! So happy that GA is getting a plethora of competitions. It's amazing that you two are doing this for charity! Can't wait!


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 15, 2015)

It has squan, 6x6, and bld! I want to go so bad, but it's kind of far.
Edit: Yay I'm going!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 15, 2015)

4Chan said:


> We are planning to host events which aren't generally held at the past Georgia competitions so people may have the chance to explore new events!



pls
clock


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks great, I should be there (and callum too probably)!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey everyone, after talking with the organizers, we've decided to add 4x4 and Clock by doing Clock simultaneously with lunch.

After I finish writing some papers, I'll email everyone who has already registered and update the website so we can get you registered.
Apologies for the change in schedule!


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

Chris, just asking, why does your profile have a women as a profile pic and "Lumbridge" as a location and link to some random old YT channel?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 28, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Hey everyone, after talking with the organizers, we've decided to add 4x4 and *Clock* by doing Clock simultaneously with lunch.
> 
> After I finish writing some papers, I'll email everyone who has already registered and update the website so we can get you registered.
> Apologies for the change in schedule!



ZOMG YAS
FINALLY SR CLOCK AVG


----------



## Torch (Nov 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> ZOMG YAS
> FINALLY SR CLOCK AVG



But I got it first! http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1251/events/7/rounds/1/results 

The video will be quite epic.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

Torch said:


> But I got it first! http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/1251/events/7/rounds/1/results
> 
> The video will be quite epic.



ohhhh vgj!
I gloabally average sub-20, so I'll beat that lol
e: if I don't DNF ofc xD


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 29, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Chris, just asking, why does your profile have a women as a profile pic and "Lumbridge" as a location and link to some random old YT channel?



LOL yes I've always wondered about this


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 29, 2015)

It's memes from before your time, gentlemen.


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

4Chan said:


> It's memes from before your time, gentlemen.



kek
I at least remember boxxy xD


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Nov 29, 2015)

4Chan said:


> It's memes from before your time, gentlemen.



I've heard boxxy before, never fully knew who she was. 

I was thinking more about memes such as rick roll, but boxxy works. Just a bit weird.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

Wheeeeee I can go!
I'm registered but unpaid, but I'll probably change that today :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks cool! I just think it's a bit silly to only have 2 rounds of 3x3, however that might just be the consequence of having a lot of events.


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 15, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Looks cool! I just think it's a bit silly to only have 2 rounds of 3x3, however that might just be the consequence of having a lot of events.



I personally think it's silly to have more than 2 rounds of 3x3. I'm glad they're using that time for other events.


----------



## Torch (Dec 15, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I personally think it's silly to have more than 2 rounds of 3x3. I'm glad they're using that time for other events.



3rounds4life


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

Torch said:


> 3rounds4life



4rounds(ofpyra)4lyfe


----------



## biscuit (Dec 15, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> I personally think it's silly to have more than 2 rounds of 3x3. I'm glad they're using that time for other events.



A finals of 3x3 takes 10 minutes. You can tack it on to pretty much any schedule.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 16, 2015)

biscuit said:


> A finals of 3x3 takes 10 minutes. You can tack it on to pretty much any schedule.



This man is right.

I'm going to change the schedule right now and make it _#3rounds4life_

To compensate for having lots of events, I'm going to lower cutoffs and change things up a bit. 
I think we can definitely make this work, no limits, anything's possible.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 16, 2015)

biscuit said:


> A finals of 3x3 takes 10 minutes. You can tack it on to pretty much any schedule.



Except when you have two rounds you already have the final round. You're really adding the second round in terms of time, which usually takes at least 30 minutes depending on how many you advance.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 16, 2015)

btdubs Kit, at Nats you were solving next to me during Pyra, and you said:
"There are 4 rounds of Pyra, that's 4 rounds too many."
One does not simply say that while sitting next to me xD I stand by what I said
4 rounds of Pyra 4 life


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 17, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> btdubs Kit, at Nats you were solving next to me during Pyra, and you said:
> "There are 4 rounds of Pyra, that's 4 rounds too many."
> One does not simply say that while sitting next to me xD I stand by what I said
> 4 rounds of Pyra 4 life



Noah, please stop bringing Pyraminx into this. We are talking about 3x3, and Pyraminx and the round count is completley unrelated.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 17, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Noah, please stop bringing Pyraminx into this. We are talking about 3x3, and Pyraminx and the round count is completley unrelated.



bleh you know how much I like Pyra xD
y u gotta b so r00d
And Pyra IS quicker than 3x3 xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 30, 2015)

Signed up, I have. I don't know if you can hold 2-7, Feet, SQ1, 3BLD and Clock and be on schedule with no competitor limit though :/


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jan 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Signed up, I have. I don't know if you can hold 2-7, Feet, SQ1, 3BLD and Clock and be on schedule with no competitor limit though :/



And not to mention multiple rounds of multiple events listed.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2016)

We've decided to trim the schedule by a significant amount.
If certain things occur, we will change the schedule again, and announce the changes to everyone at least a month in advance.
I've sent out an email to everyone, and it should explain the changes and reasons.

These things are:
1. If we end up having more than a certain number of registered competitors.
2. If a lot of people end up registering for events which take longer to do.
3. If people DON'T end up registering for events which take longer, which allows us to push more time towards other events.


Here's the new schedule:

8:00 - 8:15 Registration
8:15 - 10:15 3x3 R1 
10:15 - 11:45 2x2 R1 
Tentative 3x3 R2
11:45 - 12:45 Lunch and BLD
12:45 - 2:00 3x3 Feet ( 3:30 / 5:00 ) 
2:00 - 3:15 6x6 ( 4:00 / 5:00 )
3:15 - 4:15 sq-1 ( :45 / 1:30 )
4:15 - 5:00 Clock ( :30 / 1:00 )
5:00- 5:15 2x2 Finals
5:15 - 5:30 3x3 Finals
5:30 - 6:00 Awards


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We've decided to trim the schedule by a significant amount.
> If certain things occur, we will change the schedule again, and announce the changes to everyone at least a month in advance.
> I've sent out an email to everyone, and it should explain the changes and reasons.
> 
> ...



my dreams have been crushed ;-;
I was looking forward to 5x5 and 7x7


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Feb 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> my dreams have been crushed ;-;
> I was looking forward to 5x5 and 7x7



At least they have 6x6


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 15, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> At least they have 6x6



obv, because Aussie xD


----------



## Torch (Mar 29, 2016)

Preliminary goals for this comp:
2x2: sub-2.6 single, sub 3.5 average
3x3: sub-9.5 single, sub-11 average
BLD: sub-1:15 single, sub-1:30 mean, win
Feet: No idea at this point. I'd like to be competitive for the state record, but who knows.
SQ-1: sub-35 average


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Me too!
2x2: sub 5 avg maybe? don't really care
3x3: sub 16 avg, maybe even sub 15
6x6: make cutoff and get mean
BLD: sub-1:45 single, maybe sub-1:30, we'll see
Feet: get a mean
Sq1: PB average maybe, sub 10 single pls, win
Clock: sub 15 average


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2016)

oh we're doing goals now? k
2x2: sub4 avg (ik it's crazy but idc)
3x3: sub15 avg (same as 2x2)
6x6: just make the damn cutoff
squan: podium, sub25 avg and sub20 single
clock: podium, sub15 avg
feet: sub3 mean
BLD: success, probs not happening tho


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Mar 30, 2016)

2x2: I really don't care anymore
3x3: Hopefully sub 14, my comp PB avg is 14.41
Squan: re learn the algs

k


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 6, 2016)

my goals:
2x2-sub 5 average sub 3 single
3x3-sub 14 average sub 10 single
6x6-make the cutoff
clock-borrow someones clock cause my lingao is missaligned
3x3 feet-sub 4???


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 6, 2016)

*clock*

does any1 have an extra clock i could borrow for the comp? i have a lingao but its missaligned so im pretty sure its illegal.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 6, 2016)

Goal: 

1. Not a disaster.
2. No discipline issues to deal with.
3. People listen better.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Chris why is your email for the PayPal isopropyline?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 8, 2016)

So this comp is now sponsored by thecubicle.us! Does this mean they will be vending? Will phil yu, Rowe Hessler, or Chris Olson be there?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 8, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Hey Chris why is your email for the PayPal isopropyline?



I heard his email is isopropylamine because he has a degree in chemistry, and is currently working on his PhD organic synthesis. So he probably likes chemicals.

Also, they won't be vending, nor will the other people be there.
The Cubicle was generous enough to provide prizes, because they are great people who run an awesome store.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I heard his email is isopropylamine because he has a degree in chemistry, and is currently working on his PhD organic synthesis. So he probably likes chemicals.


And also because isopropylene is really fun to say


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I heard his email is isopropylamine because he has a degree in chemistry, and is currently working on his PhD organic synthesis. So he probably likes chemicals.
> 
> Also, they won't be vending, nor will the other people be there.
> The Cubicle was generous enough to provide prizes, because they are great people who run an awesome store.


 wait a minute.. i though you were chris tran? Who are you?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 8, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> wait a minute.. i though you were chris tran? Who are you?


He is Chris Tran, he's just talking in 3rd person.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 8, 2016)

okay, LOL i was so cunfused!


----------



## Torch (Apr 9, 2016)

So I was talking to one of my non-cubing friends about this competition, and I kinda sorta maybe said that I was definitely going to break the state record for feet. 

I'm going to look like an idiot two weeks from now.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 9, 2016)

Torch said:


> So I was talking to one of my non-cubing friends about this competition, and I kinda sorta maybe said that I was definitely going to break the state record for feet.
> 
> I'm going to look like an idiot two weeks from now.


LOL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> okay, LOL i was so cunfused!


Wait what, that's boxxy though....


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 10, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Wait what, that's boxxy though....


Have I been lied to this whole time?!?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 10, 2016)

Blake4512 said:


> Have I been lied to this whole time?!?


Well the sidebar of information says it all!


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> So I was talking to one of my non-cubing friends about this competition, and I kinda sorta maybe said that I was definitely going to break the state record for feet.
> 
> I'm going to look like an idiot two weeks from now.



I'm going to make a bold prediction and say I'll break the NC SR for feet.


Spoiler



https://www.cubingusa.com/state.php?state=NC&event=333ft&single=1&submit=Submit


----------



## Torch (Apr 10, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> I'm going to make a bold prediction and say I'll break the NC SR for feet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Unless this happens.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 10, 2016)

Torch said:


> Unless this happens.


if that happens to you, I'LL break the state record for feet!
(I'm going to look like a real idiot 2 weeks from now)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 14, 2016)

Nah I'll break the state record for feet,
(I'll look like an idiot in 2 weeks when I push ray down the stairs to break him)


----------



## Torch (Apr 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> if that happens to you, I'LL break the state record for feet!
> (I'm going to look like a real idiot 2 weeks from now)





Jaysammey777 said:


> Nah I'll break the state record for feet,
> (I'll look like an idiot in 2 weeks when I push ray down the stairs to break him)



Oh boy, I think I've created a (very) minor meme!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2016)

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE

WE RAISED $2750 FOR CANCER CHARITY (After fees and costs and budgets and stuff)


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 18, 2016)

4Chan said:


> BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE
> 
> WE RAISED $2750 FOR CANCER CHARITY (After fees and costs and budgets and stuff)


wooooooooooo yeah 
also I have a comp legal Clock now lol


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey 4Chan, do you or anyone else here have an extra 6x6 i could borrow for the comp? i broke a piece of mine and thecubicle is having problems getting one to me... if so that'd be awesome!


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 20, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Hey 4Chan, do you or anyone else here have an extra 6x6 i could borrow for the comp? i broke a piece of mine and thecubicle is having problems getting one to me... if so that'd be awesome!


I have an extra Shengshou, or you can borrow my Aoshi if we're in different heats.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 20, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> I have an extra Shengshou, or you can borrow my Aoshi if we're in different heats.


That'd be awesome! I'll be wearing a grey Milinium Falcon T shirt and should be working around the competitors area most of the day.


----------



## Torch (Apr 20, 2016)

Final goals:
2x2: sub-2.6 single, sub-3.7 average
3x3: sub-9.7 single, sub-11.3 average 
Feet: sub-1:10 single, sub-1:15 mean
6x6: sub-3:30 single, sub-3:40 mean
SQ-1: sub-25 single, sub-30 average
BLD: sub-1:15 single, sub-1:30 mean

2x2 and 3x3 goals are probably a little ambitious, and 6x6 and feet are probably a bit easy, but whatever.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 20, 2016)

did I goals yet? if I did, they're probs out of date now
2x2: sub2 single (lol that's not gonna happen a I can dream xD), sub4 avg
3x3: sub13.5 single, comp PB avg
6x6: cutoff pls
BLD: don't fail
SQ1: podium (probs 3rd because too many good SQ1ers are coming)
FT: don't do badly because of no carpet


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> SQ1: podium (probs 3rd because too many good SQ1ers are coming)


Woah wait, what do you average?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 20, 2016)

Are there no mats being used for feet?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 20, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Woah wait, what do you average?


around 23? pls don't crush my dreams I just want to podium ;-; You're way faster than me, I don't think I'll be able to :/


----------



## Torch (Apr 20, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Are there no mats being used for feet?



I'm not sure if you mean the stackmat timer or the timer with mat, but according to regulation 7f2, both the timer and the mat are required for feet, with the only exceptional circumstance being that you can put the timer on the far side of the mat for feet (regulation 7f2a).



YouCubing said:


> around 23? pls don't crush my dreams I just want to podium ;-; You're way faster than me, I don't think I'll be able to :/



Nathan, Will and Blake?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 20, 2016)

Torch said:


> I'm not sure if you mean the stackmat timer or the timer with mat, but according to regulation 7f2, both the timer and the mat are required for feet, with the only exceptional circumstance being that you can put the timer on the far side of the mat for feet (regulation 7f2a).
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan, Will and Blake?


ok, thanks


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 20, 2016)

Torch said:


> Nathan, Will and Blake?


Agh I thought there were just 2 fast SQ1 people coming ;-;
welp oki no podium for me  so maybe just sub20 single and sub23 avg?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 20, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Agh I thought there were just 2 fast SQ1 people coming ;-;
> welp oki no podium for me  so maybe just sub20 single and sub23 avg?


Yea, that's what I was getting at. I was like "when did Noah go so fast at Squan"


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 21, 2016)

late goals: idek

the end of year exams are really taking up my time, hopefully I won't do too bad


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> That'd be awesome! I'll be wearing a grey Milinium Falcon T shirt and should be working around the competitors area most of the day.


Forgot to mention, the SS is pink, so I hope that's OK. I'll be the guy with the big tripod.

Also goals:
2x2: shooting high(or low?), sub-4 avg
3x3: sub-15 avg, again pretty ambitious
6x6: plsplspls soft+get mean
BLD: sub-1:20 single, PB mean would be awesome
Squan: don't fail too hard
Feet: NCSR single and mean 
Clock: sub 20 avg


----------



## Meow (Apr 21, 2016)

Goals

2x2: maybe sub 2 avg, at least 2.3 or better
3x3: sub 10 avg maybe, at least sub 10.5
sq1: sub 28 avg
clock: sub 15 avg, don't DNF
BLD: sub 3:30 single
feet: sub 3:30 mean
6x6: sub 3:30 mean


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Yea, that's what I was getting at. I was like "when did Noah go so fast at Squan"


lol, me being fast? what are you talking about?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> Forgot to mention, the SS is pink


wow, never tried a cube with anything other than black or white plastic, i guess there is a first for everything!


----------



## Aussie (Apr 21, 2016)

I can't remember if I've done goals yet, but if I have, it was a long time ago.

3x3: I don't care too much, but sub 14 single and sub 18 average would be nice.
6x6: Sub 2:55 mean, sub 2:40 single.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 21, 2016)

HYPE HYPE

ITS 5:45AM AND I HAVENT SLEPT BECAUSE IM BALANCING GRAD SCHOOL AND CUBING
anyway

CUBECOMPS IS UP
PRE COMP EMAIL IS SENT

AND HAY WE GOT RAFFLE PRIZES
GUOGUAN YUEXIAO, GANS356V2, GUANSU, GUANPO, QiYi, AND MORE
HELP JUDGE AND RUN PUZZLES TO WIN TICKETS.

TICKETS CAN WIN FUN CUBE PRIZES.

ALSO BIG SHOUTSOUT MICHIGAN FAM
THEY HELPED MAKE THIS POSSIBLE

WE GOT 20 TIMER STATIONS
169 PEOPLE REGISTERED
BIGGEST COMP IN GEORGIA EVER
AND MY LAST ONE WITH YOU AWESOME PEOPLE <3
I WILL MISS YOU


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> HYPE HYPE
> 
> ITS 5:45AM AND I HAVENT SLEPT BECAUSE IM BALANCING GRAD SCHOOL AND CUBING
> anyway
> ...


So excited!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

4Chan said:


> AND MY LAST ONE WITH YOU AWESOME PEOPLE <3
> I WILL MISS YOU


*sniffle* I'll miss you too


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

So 4Chan are you graduting? Are you quitting cubing all together or just no more delegeating?


----------



## SirWaffle (Apr 21, 2016)

Chris Tran is leaving us, in honor of him leaving here is Chris Train, he rides away from. WE WILL STILL REMEMBER YOU


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Forgot to ask, will there be wifi at this venue?


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

SirWaffle said:


> Chris Tran is leaving us, in honor of him leaving here is Chris Train, he rides away from. WE WILL STILL REMEMBER YOU
> 
> 
> View attachment 6149


this is beautiful


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 21, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> So 4Chan are you graduting? Are you quitting cubing all together or just no more delegeating?



Naww, I graduated a while ago, and I don't graduate again for 5 more years.
I'm delegating New Hampshire now.

A new delegate, also named Chris will be replacing me in May, therefore, southeastern cubing will not have to deal with my tyrannical, draconian rule any longer.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

Aww... ok. Dang, wish I could have gone to more of your comps than just 2!


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> this is beautiful


Hey youcubing, are you Noah Joiner?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 21, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Hey youcubing, are you Noah Joiner?


If you go on the sidebar of the post, under the avatar, the WCA link will tell you who people are


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 21, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> Hey youcubing, are you Noah Joiner?


yes ^-^ why?


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 21, 2016)

oh, just wondering.... i think we met at Music City Open


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 21, 2016)

Goals:


.... ummmmmmmm


I'll do my first solves since Athens tomorrow, maybe, if not defiantly at the comp when I do my first solve!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 22, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 
> .... ummmmmmmm
> ...


yessss maybe I'll take back the state record for Clock
(I'm going to look like an idiot 2 days from now)


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 22, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> yessss maybe I'll take back the state record for Clock
> (I'm going to look like an idiot 2 days from now)


LMAO


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 22, 2016)

anyone up for an after-comp meet up? idk where, but we'll find a place


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> anyone up for an after-comp meet up? idk where, but we'll find a place


that sounds fun, what do you mean like going out to eat? idk if we'll be able to come due to the long drive back home, but i hope so!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> anyone up for an after-comp meet up? idk where, but we'll find a place


Do you mean a staff dinner?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 23, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> yessss maybe I'll take back the state record for Clock
> (I'm going to look like an idiot 2 days from now)


Welllllll after literally not practicing for like 3 months I somehow am still sub10 so we will see tomorrow (today) Katie's scrambling my clock and she promised not to have pizza on it so maybe I'll at least get something good in it :3


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 24, 2016)

4Chan said:


> BIGGEST COMP IN GEORGIA EVER
> AND MY LAST ONE WITH YOU AWESOME PEOPLE <3
> I WILL MISS YOU



;-;

Will Chris Hardwick be replacing you?

Also, if Milind is reading this, your Premium GuoGuan YueXiao is safe. Kieran handed it to me before the end of the competition saying to give it back to you. I'll try to get it back to you ASAP.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> did I goals yet? if I did, they're probs out of date now
> 2x2: sub2 single (lol that's not gonna happen a I can dream xD), sub4 avg *no no no no no no*
> 3x3: sub13.5 single, comp PB avg *10.70/14.21 lol*
> 6x6: cutoff pls *yasssss overall PB*
> ...


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2016)

Torch said:


> Final goals:
> 2x2: sub-2.6 single, sub-3.7 average
> 3x3: sub-9.7 single, sub-11.3 average
> Feet: sub-1:10 single, sub-1:15 mean
> ...



2x2: No, it's stupid
3x3: Yes on single, no on average
Feet: Yes on single, no on mean
6x6: Yes on both
Sq-1: Just barely missed both
BLD: No on both

Great comp, great fun, see y'all again soon!



Torch said:


> So I was talking to one of my non-cubing friends about this competition, and I kinda sorta maybe said that I was definitely going to break the state record for feet.
> 
> I'm going to look like an idiot two weeks from now.



Surprisingly this actually turned out all right. Guess I just need to brag to my non-cubing friends more often.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 24, 2016)

"less trash than Noah" - Katie Hull


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 24, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> 2x2: shooting high(or low?), sub-4 avg *yep*
> 3x3: sub-15 avg, again pretty ambitious *no*
> 6x6: plsplspls soft+get mean *nope*
> BLD: sub-1:20 single, PB mean would be awesome *Single but no mean, winning was cool*
> ...


----------



## Torch (Apr 24, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> *would have been OK if my 10.16 hadn't been entered as an 18.16*



Oh, that sucks, especially after I asked you whether that was an eight or a zero on the card. Did you talk to Chris to try to get it fixed?


----------



## Meow (Apr 24, 2016)

Meow said:


> Goals
> 
> 2x2: maybe sub 2 avg, at least 2.3 or better
> 3x3: sub 10 avg maybe, at least sub 10.5
> ...



2x2: Yes, but failed in finals
3x3: No
sq1: Yes
Clock: No
BLD: No
Feet: No
6x6: No, but got a nice single


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 24, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Goals:
> 
> 
> .... ummmmmmmm
> ...




... Ummmmmmmmm
I pbed in everything...
And ummmmm...
Like I got a blind success and a feet mean?


----------



## Aussie (Apr 24, 2016)

Aussie said:


> *~ G O A L S ~
> 
> 3x3: *I don't care too much, but sub 14 single and sub 18 average would be nice.
> *6x6: *Sub 2:55 mean, sub 2:40 single.



9 out of 10 of my first two round solves were 16.xx, including a 16.00. I couldn't break the 16 second barrier which was unfortunate, but at least I got a decent average.

For 6x6, I did get a sub 2:55 mean but not a sub 2:40 single. I did get two sub 2:50's, though.

I'd like to thank you guys again for holding the competition and for adding a second round of 6x6!

By the way, did anyone else think of the "I VOLUNTEER" meme whenever Chris asked someone to be the runner for the 3x3 finals?


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 25, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Will Chris Hardwick be replacing you?



Yes, I am moving to the area in late May and starting a new job mid-June!

I do plan to work with local organizers and delegate somewhat regularly, but until I know the workflow at my new job I cannot say how often "somewhat regularly" will be yet.

I have already been in contact with an organizer in the area, so hopefully there will be another Georgia competition sometime in the Fall or Winter of this year.

Sorry to see you leave, Chris! I'll try to carry the torch for you once you're gone  It'll be nice to delegate in Georgia again after being gone almost 10 years!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

cmhardw said:


> Yes, I am moving to the area in late May and starting a new job mid-June!
> 
> I do plan to work with local organizers and delegate somewhat regularly, but until I know the workflow at my new job I cannot say how often "somewhat regularly" will be yet.
> 
> ...


So I was gonna organize a comp, and I really wanted Chris to delegate it, now he can't, but at least Chris can delegate it now! lol


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 25, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> So I was gonna organize a comp, and I really wanted Chris to delegate it, now he can't, but at least Chris can delegate it now! lol



Who said he's going to be delegating it? lol


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 25, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Who said he's going to be delegating it? lol


it was a joke xD


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 26, 2016)

Is anyone else seeing a trend here?

Chris Hardwick is replacing Chris Tran who replaced Chris Krueger
Coincidence? I think not.
Nepotism at it's worst!


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 26, 2016)

So I heard Nicholas say something about organizing a comp in North carolina? Where exactly would that be? Also Aussie are you going to be doing another Music City this year?


----------



## Aussie (Apr 26, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> So I heard Nicholas say something about organizing a comp in North carolina? Where exactly would that be? Also Aussie are you going to be doing another Music City this year?


No promises, but I think I will be organizing another one this September. Hope it works out!

If anyone cares, I uploaded my best 6x6 single from the competition.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Is anyone else seeing a trend here?
> 
> Chris Hardwick is replacing Chris Tran who replaced Chris Krueger
> Coincidence? I think not.
> Nepotism at it's worst!


brb changing my name to Chris


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Apr 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Is anyone else seeing a trend here?
> 
> Chris Hardwick is replacing Chris Tran who replaced Chris Krueger
> Coincidence? I think not.
> Nepotism at it's worst!



I mean technically your real name is Christopher


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 27, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> I mean technically your real name is Christopher


And technically your real name is Tyler xD


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 27, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> And technically your real name is Tyler xD


And technically your real name is Noah


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 27, 2016)

willtri4 said:


> And technically your real name is Noah


And yours is will


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 27, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> And yours is will


And technically, your name is actually Adam


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 27, 2016)

And technically, my name is actually Matthew.

Wait... Why the heck am I here?


----------



## YouCubing (May 1, 2016)

olook results are up
w00t check my squan avg rankings, 30th in the US, 34th in N. Am. and 131st in the world
41/48/189 for single also ^-^ now I'm top 100 in the US in 2 events
also now I'm part of the club that has a 6x6 mean but not a 5x5 avg lol


----------



## Torch (May 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> also now I'm part of the club that has a 6x6 mean but not a 5x5 avg lol



Same here. I don't even have a 5x5 single, actually.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (May 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> I'm part of the club that has a 6x6 mean but not a 5x5 avg lol


I don't have either


----------

